# Transition from gel to injectables



## bodyplexer (Dec 2, 2020)

I'm on prescribed androgel but will transition to injectables in a month or so. My current doctor and blood work doesn't reflect estro levels. For common replacement therapy is this normal? Should my doctor be monitoring these or is this a different blood test I should be requesting? Newb here so apologize for my ignorance.


----------



## dk8594 (Dec 2, 2020)

I would recommend you do, especially as you switch to injectables  Many of us do the Hormone Panel for Women (don't be thrown off...you'll see in the description it's for men too) from PrivateMDLabs , which will give you a CBC, total testosterone, and serum Estradiol at a minimum.

I made the switch from creams to injectables awhile ago.  It sucks being a pin cushion, but you'll find the your levels will be much more stable and might need to get dialed in again.


----------



## CJ (Dec 2, 2020)

Ask your Dr to include it in your bloodwork. It's no big deal, he/she shouldn't object.

You're already giving blood, might as well get as much info as you can out of it.


----------



## dragon1952 (Dec 2, 2020)

Most doctors don't know wtf they are doing as far as trt and only focus on getting your total T to mid-range normal :^ /


----------



## snake (Dec 2, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> Ask your Dr to include it in your bloodwork. It's no big deal, he/she shouldn't object.
> 
> You're already giving blood, might as well get as much info as you can out of it.



And it will be covered under insurance because its commonly added to TRT BW.


----------



## Beserker (Dec 2, 2020)

snake said:


> And it will be covered under insurance because its commonly added to TRT BW.



I thought so... then I got a bill for $300.  That’s after my insurance picked up $400.    I learned a hard lesson: always call your insurance company ahead of time for any procedure, they can quote you on the amount of your responsibility.


----------



## Beserker (Dec 2, 2020)

I’ll never get BW from my pcp again... privateMD always.


----------

